# Dishwasher and plates turning brown



## dishwasher (Mar 14, 2010)

What would cause the inside of our dishwasher to turn brown. We use liquid cascade and have had to use dihwasher cleaner but the problem continues. We live in CT and never had this problem before..we ar on sewer not septic  ?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 14, 2010)

dishwasher said:


> the inside of our dishwasher to turn brown.


A starting point
[ame=http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&as_q=dishwasher+brown&as_epq=&as_oq=residue+film&as_eq=&num=10&lr=&as_filetype=&ft=i&as_sitesearch=&as_qdr=all&as_rights=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=off]- Google Search[/ame]
Some of these 430,000 hits must be relevant.

Also, see what your neighbors and your water company says.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 14, 2010)

Are you on a well or public water system?
Sounds like rust/iron which if on a well system, could be removed with a water softener.


----------



## dishwasher (Mar 14, 2010)

We are on public water if we try a water softener is there one/what to put in the dishwasher. I really don't want to buy a whole water softening system because of cost ( high I would think ).


----------



## handyguys (Mar 15, 2010)

Last time I checked, sears hardware store (and likely many other places) have a free, while you wait, water test. Go into the store and ask, they will give you a small jar and instructions on how to fill it up (let water run for X number of minutes) take back the jar and they will do a basic test and then recommend a water softener. You could also call the culligan man or some such water treatment service. My guess is they will offer a free test and a high pressure sales along with it. 

also, asking your neighbors is a good idea. if no one else has an issue then something else is going on. Could something be lodged in the heating element that is melting and burning when the DW is in use?

let us know how you make out.


----------



## woodchuck (Mar 17, 2010)

Most dishwashers have a soil separator which separates the soil from the water while it's washing. When a wash cycle is over  a valve opens in the separator to allow the soil to go down the drain. If it's not working properly the washer will leave a film or food particles on the dishes.


----------



## frozenstar (Mar 18, 2010)

That was a nice advice handyguys!


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 18, 2010)

Dishwasher what was the verdict?


----------

